# Beaver Hunting Tactics



## grandmastrblastr (Dec 9, 2008)

This is not another Beaver hunting question... I've already read the threads I could find and wanted to get some people's opinions.  

The hunt club I hunt with has an 800 acre plot with a large pond.  Why is it so large?  Beaver dams.  It's starting to turn the hardwood bottom into a dadgommed swamp (bad for my squirrel hunting land).  Some of the dams literally span what I would estimate to be 100 yds.  Here's a picture with what I believe to be the dams.  Does everyone agree with me?  I'm guessing the water looks green because of the algae or just the reflection after Big Brother took a picture of the land.  Anyway, I have a few questions...

1) With multiple beaver dams, I'm assuming I blow up the top one first, kill the beavers there, then move down to the next one.  Is this right? 

2) Since they may be 100 yds long, once I kill the beavers, do I just let nature do the rest and it will eventually get washed away?

3) What's the legal issues with blowing up the dam (please note, I will not be doing it during hunting season and will stand plenty far back... You could say I know my way around firearms and legal explosives).  

4) Are all the dams built by the same beaver(s), or you think there's a different little cult of them near each dam

I'm tempted to say it's a "let's see what happens" kind of thing because if I blow the top one and let all the water down, what happens if the beaver is in the lowest dam?  Does it come rushing back to fix it?  I don't think they'd like it if water started coming over top of one of their dams and will go to find the source.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jman050 (Dec 9, 2008)

id say shoot as many as you can first and sell the pelts that way you break even after you buy the explosives to blow up the dams


----------



## woodland warrior (Dec 9, 2008)

i think i would just leave the dams and take up duck hunting!


----------



## hevishot (Dec 9, 2008)

beaver is your friend...or if you like to hunt ducks beaver is your friend.


----------



## MAPSTRE (Dec 9, 2008)

Where is that swamp located? Looks like Deepstep creek in Washington county.


----------



## Hunter1187 (Dec 11, 2008)

I had the same problem on my place.  I went in and blow up the dams with some exploding targets.  The beavers came back and I just keep destorying the dams and they just left.  I tried to shoot them, but I never could catch them in there.


----------



## jmock9 (Dec 11, 2008)

exploding targets?


----------

